# Happy Birthday KMK, smhbbag



## PB Moderating Team

2 members are celebrating their birthday today:

-KMK (born 1964, Age: 52)
-smhbbag (born 1983, Age: 33)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Cymro

May you have a twofold blessing on your special day.


----------



## Parakaleo

Enjoy the day, both of you! Rest in God's faithfulness to you another year.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian

Happy Birthday to each of you!


----------



## Jerusalem Blade

Happy birthday, Ken! And to you also, Jeremy!


----------



## Pilgrim72

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## arapahoepark

Happy Birthday!!


----------

